# Plant ID please



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Can someone please ID this for me?
I have alot of it, but took me forever to grow them.

Arrrgh sorry I can't rotate the picture!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be Blyxa japonica.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> Looks to be Blyxa japonica.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


thanks Stuart!


----------

